# Destin Saturday



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

After months of trying to get on the water with Paul and his girlfriend Kristen, we finally made it happen Saturday. Also had Pauls mom and dad along for the trip. Bait was a little tough but we got a handful and headed out. Started with scamps, blackfins and a few snappers we had to throw back. Then the sharks moved in and it was game over. Went looking for jacks and everyone got more than they wanted I think. Found some nice jacks and a few nice grouper that we had to throw back. Kristen was the queen of the day with the largest Aj and largest grouper. That girls likes to fish!!! Decided not to finish our limit of grouper and head on in at a decent hour. 

Tally was
5 amberjacks(biggest 55lbs Go Kristen)
16 scamps
4 blackfins
1 rainbow runner
and a few odds and ends.
A fun day for me and I hope everyone had as much fun as I did. Thanks everyone. I look forward to our next trip. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
850-689-3133 Hm/Office
850-758-2165 Cell


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice haul, Capt.!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

awesome report, like always.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome job again delynn.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

You sure do know how to fill a boat up with nice fish


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, lots of nice fish.


----------



## Fleisch (Apr 10, 2012)

And I thought the good fishing was done for the season, gets i need to get back out there, thanks for the great report!


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats!! 
Ready to get back down


----------

